# Help!!! Sick chicken



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Today my 5 month old Silkie was found in the corner of my goat pen panting heavily. Some of my larger hens were starting to peck at her. I put her in a box on my breezeway. My boyfriend offered her food and water and she ate and drank. She doesn't seem to want to stand. I've checked her over and have not found any open wounds. She still has a lot of fight when I pick her up. Anyone have any clue what this could be or what I could try to do to save her? :?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Might be over heating?.. Or being bullied by the others.. I would just give her some time to recover in peace and quiet away from the others for a while... That is what we generally do with any of our chickens who are feeling "off"
M.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can give nutri drench they make 1 for chickens but I've used my goat 1


----------



## Bartree (Aug 10, 2011)

One of my chickens did this once. The next day she was just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...give her some time to recoup...Chickens can be really mean...and she may of been kept away from the water source and dehydrated ...is why the panting..... make sure she has food and water..... The other chickens may of beat on her and bruise her...


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She's doing really well today. STill not standing on her own but eating, drinking just fine.I think it had to do with the heat so I plan on keeping her on my porch where it's cool and no one can pick on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: your welcome... keep us updated... :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

nutri-drench is good, so is honey water for a weak chicken. Silkies sometimes have problems with low vitamin E (causing wry neck) I like to feed them the game bird starter (unmedicated) periodically, or mix it in with their regular food b/c it seems to help with health issues.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok I will try that. I put some 'Kickin Chicken' in her water to see if that would help but I will definately try the honey water. I might take her in to work with me tomorrow since I work for a veterinarian. Just not sure if the cat/dog docs will know what to do with my poor chickie...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good idea to take her in ...they might know something... :wink:


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I'm happy to report that little Napolean is now standing on her own. I plan on keeping her on the porch a few extra days until she has all her strength back


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: Wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :clap: :thumb:


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Aye, it's been 4 days and today when I went to return her to her pen I noticed she's still very warm to the touch.... I guess it can take awhile for them to recover???


----------

